# She said yes! My huntin partner is now my "partner" :)



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

I know this is the hunting forum but wanted to post it here since I had some recent hunting pics 

Decided she was the one for me so popped the question and she said "YES"! It always helps to give em liquor before you ask! LOL


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

My condolences ;-)... 














All kidding asside, sounds like you will be happy! Congrats!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

congrads


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Another one ... congratulations ...


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

congrads amigo!


----------



## Reel Texan (Oct 21, 2004)

Congratulations Brice!!


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Way to geaux, BRICE! very happy for you and the new mrs outcast!


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Congrats, Brice, and best wishes to both of you! 












When's the bachelor party?


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Heres to a long and happy relationship...Walker


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Levelwind said:


> Congrats, Brice, and best wishes to both of you!
> 
> When's the bachelor party?


Need a midget?!

Congrats!


----------



## hammerin'fish (May 22, 2009)

Looks like you went to Jared....congrats!


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Congratulations. Wish you every happiness. Been married 37 years. Smartest thing I ever did.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Dang you did it again? 

Congratulations.

TH


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Big congrats!


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

That's B & C record for sure. Congrats !


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Ain't nuttn wrong with being married,,I've been married 4 times to 3 women....WW


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Holy chit!!! Who'd a thunk it???

In all seriousness, congratulations to you both. She is definitely a keeper.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

The party is over........






Good luck and wish ya'll the best.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Congratulations


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

congrats


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Congratulations Brice and ???. I know you will be a happy pair. Keep huntin and fishin

Charlie


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Waaaay too pretty for you. Must have been some powerful liquor.

Congratulations.


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Congrats, Bro! We will celebrate next time we all get together! Deer lease?!?


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

poor bastard ! JK - Im sure everythings gonna be great. LOL


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Congrats, she will make a beautiful bride. You are spot on finding one that likes to hunt and fish.


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

congrats to both of you.

Big willy, we will need several midgets for this bachelor party!

I know one named Jimmy that will probably show up..


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

KevinA said:


> congrats to both of you.
> 
> Big willy, we will need several midgets for this bachelor party!
> 
> *I know one named Jimmy that will probably show up*..


Bwahahaha!!! LMAO!! Classic.......I wish he were around for this one.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Good Deal Brice, I say to celebrate discounts for all on boat insurance


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

awesome Brice - just don't increase our ins premiums because needing to buy more stuff. lol just kidding 


congrats again!


----------



## blemoine (Feb 10, 2010)

Sounds like everyone is getting married but me. How depressing.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

congrats:cheers:


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

congrats, but can you tell me something? why is such a HOT CHICK with such a ugly guy? how you do that?



































J/K! congrat again,IRR


----------



## -D (Jul 13, 2010)

Congratulations......


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Congrats again Bryce.

Yall look great together.

Took me twice to get it correct, and 13 yrs of be'n single between'm to find the right one.

Mine's my #1 Fish'n n Hunt'n and Do'n partner not only for activities, but, as a life partner also...

I made mistakes the first time around, but, have tried to follow the follow'n this go-round. So far after 9 yrs, I've got a pretty good report card.

 I try and remember this

There's Fish'n Season
There's Hunt'n Season
There's Momma Season, 
but,
If you dont take care of Momma season, 
all the other season's get closed 


*Best wish's to you and yours..*​


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Congrats Brice & also to the soon to be Mrs. Outcast!

p.s. Everyone BACK OFF! I am Brice's personal midget!!! 

T-BONE


----------



## Capt Black (May 21, 2004)

It worked pretty well for me


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Congrats...


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

:doowapstaLaPistolera and I send congratulations! Carry each other, lean on each other and PRAISE each other in public.
The rest takes care of itself!


----------



## Gulfcoast13 (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats and Best Wishes!!


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Thanks sooo much for all the kind words! I'm looking forward to it!
And yeah Tbone.....you're my midget LOL But you may need to meet my cousin Jimmy.....You'll look tall 

Blemoine, don't be depressed.....it happens when you least expect it! Hell....I'm 40 and NEVER been married LOL


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Enjoys hunting/fishing as much as you do = WINNER!!!

Congrats!

I tied the knot in April and she's coming around


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

congratulations......I wish you many happy years....


mine will not shoot, but she will spot em for me....


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Congrats. Brice!!!! Very Well Done!!!


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

Congrats Brice
Now don't be ashame when she start getting bigger bucks and ask for house expansion for HER trophy room...


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Congratulations to y'all!


----------

